# Edge Walk, CN Tower Toronto



## Northerner (Oct 22, 2013)

A friend of mine who is usually OK with things of this nature just tweeted that there is no way he would do this (he is doing a world tour and is currently in Toronto, looking for something to try). Just looked it up - don't blame him!


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 22, 2013)

I'd do that, no bother.


----------



## robert@fm (Oct 22, 2013)

I don't know why I opened this thread; just looking at such pics makes me feel queasy.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 23, 2013)

robert@fm said:


> I don't know why I opened this thread; just looking at such pics makes me feel queasy.



Me too! I would imagine that, if you did it and were actually sick, it would burn up in the upper atmosphere before reaching the ground


----------



## Royston46 (Oct 23, 2013)

no way would I do this, I have trouble getting up ladders.

I have been to the CN tower and just going to the top and standing on the glass floor was enough for me !!!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 23, 2013)

Royston46 said:


> no way would I do this, I have trouble getting up ladders.
> 
> I have been to the CN tower and just going to the top and standing on the glass floor was enough for me !!!



I wouldn't even be able to do that!


----------



## Andy HB (Oct 23, 2013)

This would be a classic for one of those fake videos if, when all the guys hang out over the side, the whole tower fell over!

Wait a minute, I'm feeling a bit queezy now. 

Andy


----------



## Northerner (Oct 23, 2013)

The thing about some of these things is that I wouldn't enjoy it or finding it exhilarating, I would just hate it  I have been in high places, like up clock towers etc. One of the worst was possibly Giotto's Tower in Florence - because people were generally smaller when it was built, the wall around the top is relatively low for modern adults and it wouldn't take much of a knock from someone to push you over the edge!


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 23, 2013)

I used to work at Canary Wharf on the 38th floor and I loved it. I took a desk by the window and spent a fair bit of time watching all the little ants on the river. A definite advantage too was that it meant my boss at the time stayed well way from me as he was terrified of heights. I got so much work done without him bothering me. 

I love high places. I've stood at the edge of the Grand Canyon, the top of Hell's Lum, The South Tower at the WTC (Long before 9/11 obviously), The Eiffel Tower, and the Empire State Building. But the highest spot I ever stood on was the cargo door of a plane just before I jumped out of it doing a HALO for charity.


----------

